# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  ISDN64 ΜΕ Sparknet?

## opimis

Έχει κάποιος isdn64 σύνδεση με sparknet η να είχε παλιότερα?
Δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ κάτι γι’ αυτήν την εταιρία! 
Έχει καλές ταχύτητες στις isdn η τα ζα μου αργά…  :Smile:

----------


## enwsitis21

> Έχει κάποιος isdn64 σύνδεση με sparknet η να είχε παλιότερα?
> Δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ κάτι γι’ αυτήν την εταιρία! 
> Έχει καλές ταχύτητες στις isdn η τα ζα μου αργά…


Υπάρχει ακόμη αυτή η εταιρεία; Νόμιζα ότι είχε βαρέσει διάλυση.....ράδιο αρβύλα ήταν προφανώς. Πάντως αν συνδέεσαι με netmod, δοκίμασε να κάνεις κανένα download από ελληνικό server, και άν κυμαίνεται το transfer rate ανάμεσα σε 6-7 kb/sec είσαι μιά χαρά.

----------


## lewton

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από opimis
> 
> Έχει κάποιος isdn64 σύνδεση με sparknet η να είχε παλιότερα?
> Δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ κάτι γι’ αυτήν την εταιρία! 
> Έχει καλές ταχύτητες στις isdn η τα ζα μου αργά… 
> 
> 
> Υπάρχει ακόμη αυτή η εταιρεία; Νόμιζα ότι είχε βαρέσει διάλυση.....ράδιο αρβύλα ήταν προφανώς. Πάντως αν συνδέεσαι με netmod, δοκίμασε να κάνεις κανένα download από ελληνικό server, και άν κυμαίνεται το transfer rate ανάμεσα σε 6-7 kb/sec είσαι μιά χαρά.


Kαι εγώ δεν τη θεωρώ πολύ σόι, αλλά το γεγονός ότι δεν έχει πολλούς συνδρομητές πιθανώς να σημαίνει ότι πιάνει μεγάλες ταχύτητες.

----------

